

Python library for symbolic mathematics - gmodena
http://code.google.com/p/sympy/

======
impendia
This is awesome; let me direct HN'ers to Sage (<http://www.sagemath.org>),
which uses SymPy, and which is also very cool. It is (mostly?) written in
Python, is available as a library, and it always welcomes contributors.

EDIT: I believed that Sage and SymPy duplicated a lot of the same
functionality, but as two commenters pointed out (and as I verified for
myself), Sage relies on SymPy and other libraries for its engine whenever it
can. I stand corrected!

~~~
rocha
Sage is a large collection of different mathematical python packages. For
symbolic math it uses sympy, which is linked by the OP. From your comment, I
thought that Sage was a replacement for sympy.

~~~
muuh-gnu
> For symbolic math it uses sympy

My last information (could be a bit dated) is that Sage is using Maxima, has
this been changed lately in favor of SymPy?

~~~
rocha
I think both packages are included, but sympy somewhat the preferred for new
versions.

------
traldan
I just started using SymPy for some undergrad math research. Handy!

------
skeptical
I do not want to troll, I'm just surprised and confused, why is this on HN
frontpage?

Sympy is arguably the most popular symbolic calculus library in any language.
If anyone thinks of symbolic calculus, sympy is the first thing coming to
mind.

How is this news? I was excited when I saw the title, I thought I would find a
new alternative.

~~~
muuh-gnu
> Sympy is arguably the most popular symbolic calculus library in any
> language.

I thought Maxima was still the most widely known and most capable open source
CAS and scipy still in early development? Do you have any evidence to back up
your claim?

This is of course not news, more like a random guy stumbling upon a random
library and just linking it, i.e. spam.

~~~
skeptical
I said 'arguably'. I didn't claim to say the absolute truth. So I have no
evidence, just my personal perspective.

If you want some evidence, google around, you'll notice that sympy is pretty
much what everyone is using.

